
Show HN: Specification for “Audio for GIF” Application Extension - follower
http://audiogif.rancidbacon.com/README.html#toc_9
======
follower
If you prefer pretty pictures here's a direct link to the show reel:
[http://audiogif.rancidbacon.com/start](http://audiogif.rancidbacon.com/start)

(Note: Depending on your browser you may experience autoplay audio.)

